
Show HN: Balise, a portable, lightweight IPv4 and IPv6 geolocation API/server - whitehat2k9
https://github.com/kz26/balise
======
daiweilu
Where and how to update the IP dataset?

~~~
stephenr
the file README.txt in the data directory explains that the free datafiles can
be downloaded from
[https://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/legacy/geolite/](https://dev.maxmind.com/geoip/legacy/geolite/)
or you can use the commercial equivalents from MaxMind.

Also, I haven't tested it personally but on Debian you should be able to use
the `geoip-database` and `geoip-database-extra` packages (you'll probably need
to symlink the dat files into the data/ directory for this tool)

